# Finally, Some New Sh!t



## Diesel (Aug 17, 2007)

After not touching Photoshop for like 5 months, I've decided to pick it up again. I've had it for about a little over a week now. I'd appreciate some feedback, and I'll be here filling some graphic requests.


----------



## smelltheodore (Dec 19, 2007)

u have any forrest griffins made up?


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

+rep Those are f'ing sweet man, great job.

Any chance you could make me one with GSP. That would be awesome.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I like your style my man. It has been a while since I've touched PS myself my man.


----------



## Diesel (Aug 17, 2007)

IhitU.uHITfloor, I'll see what I can do for you bro.

smelltheodore, at this moment, no I do not.

brownpimp88, thanks man.


----------



## smelltheodore (Dec 19, 2007)

well if u get bored id like to have one


----------

